# [Elusive Media] Bimmerstock & Gold Coast Concours '11 *pix*



## AfternoonShift (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of my shots from this past weekends charity event in NY. Great charity and for once, the weather was nice! Some awesome rides that i've never seen in person. :thumbup:

Took just about 400 pix, more @ http://www.elusivemedia.com/v3/?p=1870

support my FB page if u like the photos :thumbsup2: always more to come!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elusive-Media/87257272821

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18.








19.








20.








21.








22.








23.








24.








25. 








26.








27.








28.








29.








30.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Took forever to load but well worth it! :thumbup: Agreed, some real stunners there.

BTW, what it up with that blond's hairdo?


----------



## AfternoonShift (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ not really sure whats up with that "do", i think of jersey shore type ppl when i see it. 

but yeah, lots of great looking cars... glad the weather held up this year.


----------



## sniger (Nov 26, 2011)

Wish i couldve been there !


----------

